# Aiutatemi a non farlo.



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dylan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao a tutti e grazie in anticipo per il supporto.
> ...


Benvenuto, io al tuo posto mi preoccuperei piu' della tua compagna. Se la vostra elazione non e' rosea, rischi diventi nera.   Parla prima con lei  e cerca di capire se potete continuare a stare insieme.  I TRADIMENTI  peggiorano sempre la relazione ufficiale.


----------

